# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Evn voorstellen

## EmkeDeGraaf

Ik ben Emke. Ik ben 52 jaar oud, maar voel me al sinds 2008 hoogbejaard. Op mijn 48ste werd ik slachtoffer van een onnodige en ter discussie staande operatietechiek, waardoor ik met pijn- en functionele klachten aan de zijlijn van mijn leven terechtkwam. Betaald werken zit er voorlopig niet meer in voor mij, omdat ik hele nachten wakker lig vanwege de pijn, en ik kamp met opstartmoeilijkheden i.v.m. interne klachten. 

Ik houd me op mijn spaarzame fitte momenten bezig met lotgenotencontact en ik ben de laatste weken druk met het zoeken naar ondertekenaars voor de petitie http://petities.nl/petitie/schriftel...ische-ingrepen die is opgestart door Maria Smit. Wij vinden dat patiënten door hun artsen beter geïnformeerd zouden moeten worden over hun op stapel staande medische ingreep, maar óók over de mogelijke (soms veel minder ingrijpende) alternatieven. Er vinden teveel onnodige en/of ter discussie staande ingrepen plaats in Nederland. Een schriftelijke informatieplicht voor artsen zal er voor kunnen zorgen dat er in de toekomst minder slachtoffers te betreuren zullen zijn. 

Was IK destijds beter geinformeerd geweest over de risico's van mijn op stapel staande ingreep, en de kans op complicaties, dan had ik NOOIT toestemming gegeven voor de operatie, die mijn leven compleet op zijn kop zette. Helaas was mijn arts niet erg communicatief en ben ik (zo bleek later) slechts een van de velen in Nederland die iets dergelijks overkwam.

Ik wil julie vragen bovenstaande petitie te willen ondertekenen. Liefst vandaag nog!!

In een vervolgbericht zal ik jullie meer vertellen over mijn mankementen en hoe ik er in slaag me elke dag overeind te houden.

Hartelijke groet,
Emke

----------

